# -
.        .          ,       .
  ,  ,      .

   - ?    .
 ,    ,      188  ?

----------

?

----------


## Afrikan

+  .  -   ( ).    -       .
    -        .

----------

> -        .


  ,   . -      .
    ?

----------


## twain

-    . 
   -   
           100 -

----------

,        ,    .
    ?         ,    ,    ...
   ?

----------

**,  *Afrikan*    :



> -


" ", 2009



..








           ,        .  11 . 1 . 264   ,                      ,   .
       08.02.2002 N 92 "                 ,                  ,     ".
     :


   , .   

 :                  
-  2000 .        
-  2000 .                 	

1200                
1500                
                           	600                

,    . 188           ( - ).         ,     .                .     . 38 . 270  .
      , ,    ,  ,   N 92,          :    ,    - ,   ,   .   -   (,    )      ,         (    16.05.2005 N 03-03-01-02/140     02.06.2004 N 04-2-06/419@).

 !                         .     ,     .
     ,   ,        -     (. 4 . 7 . 272, . 273  ).

         . 252  ,           .
    ,   ,             ()   ( ),        ,      .   ,  ,        .       ,    .    ,           .
        ,    ?
            02.06.2004 N 04-2-06/419@.
   ,        ,    ()            .
 ,   ,     ,    ,                     ,   ,          .
    ?   .    ,          <*>.
--------------------------------
<*>           . , ,                    .   21.01.2008 N 28-11/4115.

  ,    -     (        ).   ,              ,        .
      ,   (    ),       ,      .
 , ,     (., ,      10.04.2006 N 48-6436/05-8).
                        16.05.2005 N 03-03-01-02/140.
   :
-         ,      (    ),   ,      ,        (     -  );
-      ,         () ,          ;
-               ;
-        (, ,    ..),     ,   .
          .   ,  ,   .
  ,       , ,                 .        .
   ,       ,      ,            (         ,  , ,   ) ,           .
,        (      ),                    ,        (   ).
   -      (  ,   ),          (.      15.09.2005 N 03-03-04/2/63).
  ,        .
         ()  (      ()  ,    ),            .
          .     ,          .                   (       ).        ,      ,        .
 ,   ,           ,     ,       ,    (  ).    -      ,           .    (          )          .

.             1200 .  .
     .         3  .
           - 1200 .         : 1200 x 18 / 21 = 1029 . (21 -     , 18 -    ).

,           ,          .
      ,            .          ,   ,  .
       ,     ,     ,     ,            ,     (   ).

* * *

  -                ""  -   .
    , ,  . 2 . 1 . 238  ,       ,       .           .
  ,       ,   ?      ?
,  .         . 3 . 236    ,         (    29.12.2006 N 03-05-02-04/192).
            .
 , ,         (),  ,          (   ,      ).
         .
   . 3 . 217            ,    ,        (  ,      ),         ()  .
  ,         ,     N 92.        ,     .           02.06.2004 N 04-2-06/419@     29.12.2006 N 03-05-02-04/192   26.03.2007 N 03-04-06-01/84.          (., ,     .   21.01.2008 N 28-11/4115).
     .
  N 92         .      ,       ,       . 11 . 1 . 264  .            .     ,      ,     .
       .
 . 3 . 217      , "    ".
         .            .  . 188   ,         ,    .
,  ,     ,                   .
          30.01.2007 N 10627/06.    ,     . 3 . 217          -        ,       ,     ,     .     ,                        ,    100 ,        .
,            ,          ,     ,    ,    N 92           (., ,      26.01.2004 N 09-5007/03-,  -   23.01.2006 N 26-6101/2005-210).
       ,      (.   -   16.06.2006 N 08-2059/2006-870).
 ,       . ,        ,       ,    N 92 <*>.   ,  ,   .    ,          ,         (.      10.04.2007 N 72-7503/06-7/283,     08.10.2008 N 09-7167/08-2).
--------------------------------
<*>       ,     ,    ,     13.04.2007 N 14-05-07/6.      ,                 ,      04.02.2000 N 16.

----------


## Sweeetlana

> ,        ,    .
>     ?         ,    ,    ...
>    ?


     ""   ,     ))

 ,       , ( !   100 )...      :Wink:

----------

> . 3 . 236    ,


            ,     .
    ,     .




> .  ...
> ,  ,     ,                   .


,         ,   "" -    .
    ( )     .

    ,       (  )?

----------

> ""   ,     ))


  :    " "   ,    "  ",    -  -?
     " ,   ",         .

----------


## Andyko

-    ;
     ,          ;
  ,         ,      ,         .

----------


## Sweeetlana

> :    " "   ,    "  ",    -  -?
>      " ,   ",         .


    ?         ..   ? 
 :Big Grin:

----------

> -    ;





> ?


  "",   "  ".     .




> 


,   ,  .




> ,


  .     ,           .
         //.      .




> 


        ?

----------


## Sweeetlana

> ?


.
       ?

----------


## Andyko

,

----------


## Sweeetlana

> ,


 :Big Grin:  :yes:

----------

Sweeetlana, ,     ...

Andyko,  .

.
   ,     ,      , . ?

----------


## Andyko

.

----------


## twain

-      -             -   . 
  ,   ,        .
    -  .

----------


## Sweeetlana

> -      -             -   . 
>   ,   ,        .
>     -  .


   ) :Smilie:

----------

-  ,    -      .     ,      .

----------


## Andyko

?

----------

,   ,  :    .
   ,   .   :Wink:

----------


## Andyko



----------

,              ,                  .
  .

----------


## Andyko

:Smilie:

----------

,      .
               .        . 
              1200 .      :    ..?

----------


## Andyko

> .


  ?   ?

----------

> ?   ?


     ..

----------


## Midvi

100,     , ,   .

----------


## Andyko

> 


 


>

----------

> ?


    .

----------

> 


..,                ,    ?

----------


## Andyko



----------

> 


..,        ,       ,     ?

----------


## Andyko

-       :Wink:

----------

> -


           .    " "?   ?       ,        , , .    ?

----------


## Andyko

> 


,      ;
      ,  ,     ,     -  .

----------

> -  .


           ,          -,    .

----------


## Andyko

:     ,    .

----------

> :     ,    .


..,  ,         ,            ,    ?

----------


## Andyko

:Smilie: 
    ,      ?

----------

> ,      ?


.  ,     ,           .

----------


## Andyko

,       ,        ?

----------

> ,       ,        ?


.           ,            ?

----------


## Andyko

, 
          ,       , , ,    :Smilie:

----------

> , 
>           ,       , , ,


,  - ,  ,     ,   ,     ,  , .

----------

> :


    :

 188  .       

** ,  () ,  ,       ,  ,   * ,   * .        ,    .

         -  ,       () -

----------


## Andyko

,       .

----------


## Athya

.          .  , :
1.       ,  5000  .        (  . 188  ).
2.        .
3.        1200  (  92).
4.   3800 (5000-1200)        .   (  )  .
5.     ,         ,      .
 ?

----------

. 1  3.                    ?

----------


## Athya

,                ?  :Embarrassment:

----------

.

----------


## Athya

.           ,      .
1.     ?      ?
2. 5000     .         .
3.           ?
4.   ?         ?

----------


## ˸

> ?


 :yes: 


> 5000     .         .


  :yes: 


> ?


 


> ?         ?


   /,   ...  ,

----------


## Athya

,    .        . 
1.           ?
2.       ?

----------

. .

----------


## Athya

,       .   , .
     ?

----------

> ,       .   , .


    ?

----------


## Athya

,     ""   .         .  ,  ,     ,   .  :Smilie:

----------


## 1978

,     ?

----------

.

----------

.    .      .       "".    ? .  (),  , ,    .      .  ?      .

----------


## Andyko

,   -     .

----------

?     :   .  .     ,    .-      .       -   . ?

----------


## FOVS

?   ?

----------

> 


  .

----------


## FOVS

,  .      ,      -  .   100 -  .           ?      ,     ..   -  ?

----------

> ?


   /    (  )    .

----------

, .
          .
 - 1200    ()
   / .
          ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Natalia82

,         ,     :
  (,  )           15%         : 

1.        .
2.         ?
3.      -    .
4.   -   . (  )
5.        001 (         01 " "           ,   , ,  , ** ,  )
6.       001,    001       .
7.  !      ?
!

----------

,          ,    ,     ? 
      (  )   ?       .
    ,      ?

----------


## Andyko

> ?


 ;



> (  )   ?


,   ,   -  



> ,      ?

----------

!!

----------

> (  )   ?       .


 ,         .

----------

- 73?

----------


## Sovnarcomovec

-  1200 (1500)  .
 :    ,  ,  .
  -  ,         .    ,   ,   .
  -  ,     ( ),     .
   ,   ,   .
    . 
 ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## tv06

:Frown: 

 9. ,         ,       

1.         ,    1  1  5   :
1)  ,       ,     ,     ,      ,             ;
2)      ,     ,        (  ,       ), :
)   ,      ;
)     ,      ,   ,     ;
)     ()    ,         ;
)    ,  , ,    ,     -   -      ,         ;
( .    25.11.2009 N 276-)
)   ,      ;
)      ,     ;
)         ,     - ;
)   ,           ,    ,           ,   ,   ,    ,          ,             () ;
)      ,            ,  :
       ,   ()   ,     ,        ;
     ,               ,            ,   ;
3)    ,    :
)                      ,    ,        ;
)       ()  ;
)  (, , )   ( () ,        ( (),    50 000    ;
4)  (    ),        ()        ,        ;
5)    ()    ,      ,    ,   ()         ,       ,        ,   ()          ,          ,      ,       ,   ()         ,          ()     ,             ;
6)  ,           30  2008  N 56- "              ",    ,    12 000        ,      ;
7)             ,     ,            ,      ,    ()  .                      ,            ,       30 ;
8) ,     ,  ,            ,     ()      ,          ,  ,    ,   ,       ,      ,   ,         ,    ,      ,    ,           ,    ,  ,      ,       ,       ,      ,  ;
9)     ,        ,                    ;
10)    ,       ;
11)   ,    ,   4 000       ;
12)           ,         ;
13) ,   ( )           ()    ()   ;
14)   ,       ,  ,          ,   ,      ,     - ,               ,   ,                  ;
15)          - ,               ,      .

----------


## Sovnarcomovec

> 


  ,   ?

----------


## Andyko

;
 ;

----------


## Sovnarcomovec

> ;
>  ;


..      1200 (1500)   13%

----------


## Andyko



----------


## marusi

.           .    .   .   ..    ,           .   :
1.              + .   ?
2.       ""           ?
3.               -    10 000 .,         ?      .
4.    1200,   ,      . ?

----------


## Andyko

> 


,   ;
   ,    ?

----------


## marusi

-. -      ,     ,   .      ,        .    .     1200 ,    . .   ,  .  .       .      . 
1.    .    ""    .    . .      .   
              -            ,

----------


## Andyko

> -      ,     ,   .


 ,   -

----------


## marusi

.         ,        (  )      (      )?
     .     ..     .     2000.       .     -  .           ,  -

----------


## Andyko

*marusi*,    ,     .
 , ,  ?

----------


## marusi

? .     2000 .         2000        (   -.)              .,                 ..      -   ,  ..       .?

----------


## Andyko

> ?


 



> .     2000 .


 



> 2000


 , ?   - ""?



> .


  78
                ;
_    ,  _ 
_      ,     _ 



> .?


,

----------


## Sunnyyyyyy

,
    . : .        .      .
        . 
     ,             1200 .     .
   ,  ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Sunnyyyyyy

!

----------


## marusi

.             ,  .               ..   .   ,    .   .,      .   ?   . 
 .     \ ,      ..  ,     .     ,          .       ,    . 
       .,    (     )   ,       .    . 
        - ()  ?     1200,     .

----------


## Andyko

?
      ,       ,  -  
         ?

        ,       

** **,     ,    **

     ,         ,    ,   ,     ,

----------


## 34

> .     \ ,      ..  ,     .     ,          .       ,    .


       /   /.

----------


## 34

.

----------


## marusi

?    .   ,    ..  "  ",    -, . -.      ?      .    .
.      ,        -   .   .., .      ..   ,     ,           .   .       -,      .     ,    . -

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

*marusi*,     ?

>    . **  .

 -  ,  -?

> .      

     ?  .

----------


## 34

> ?


  :

"... .     \ ,      ..  ,     .     ,          .       ,    ."...

----------


## marusi

?  . 
  93 . . 
    .    .   
    16.11.2006  03-03-02\275,    .   21.02.07  20-12\016776,   -   17.02.2006.  66-7112\2005.

----------


## Andyko

*marusi*,         -       .       " -     , ,     ".       ,            .     ,   ,        .. ..  ,         ,        .

----------


## marusi

andyko,    .     ,        .

----------


## irina00

, ,  .
   15%,  - ,         (     ) -  (- 1000 - 2000  )  10   .

  , , :
  (..  .  + ):
1.      , ..   
2.      ,       (       , ..    ?)
3.      (?  1200 .  ???)
4.        1200  .
  ( ):
1.    (10000 .)  .    ?
2.         .
3.   .

  -      ,     ?

----------

> :
> 1.      , ..


 .



> 3.      (?  1200 .  ???)


 



> 4.        1200  .






> :
> 1.    (10000 .)  .    ?


, 



> 2.         .


,

----------

> :

----------


## irina00

,        ,   , ?

----------


## Andyko

> andyko,


  ?

----------

*irina00* ,      .
: , , , , , ,  ( 5,    )

----------


## Andyko

** ,        ?

----------

*Andyko*        , ,     ,       .

----------


## Andyko

?

----------

*Andyko* ,    ,      :Smilie:

----------


## Andyko

,    :Wink: 
,   ,  ?
 :Smilie:

----------

. 3 . 217   ,    ,     ,      ,   (    29.08.2006 N 03-05-01-04/252).
 ,    , ,       ,          ,  ,     ,      ,       .           (    03.12.2009 N 03-04-06-02/87,    .   21.01.2008 N 28-11/4115,  28.08.2007 N 28-17/1269).
                     08.02.2002 N 92,     1200 .         2000 .  ()  1500 .         2000 . .
                   ,     (. 211  ).
      ,    ,      N 92,       .           . ,            (     30.01.2007 N 10627/06). ,        ,           ()   ()   .
       (  -   19.03.2008 N 04-2044/2008(2440-46-34),     18.03.2008 N 09-511/08-2      19.08.2008 N 06-6865/07).
        (    26.03.2007 N 03-04-06-01/84).      , ,               ,          .
               ,      ,    ,    ,     .      ,         (       )      .
 2 . 1 . 9  N 212-     ,         ,       .  ,              ,       .
      ,      (. 9  N 212-),   ,         .                ( ,   ),              N 212-.

(:        - () ( .) (" ", 2010, N 47))

----------


## Andyko

> ,      N 92,       .           . ,            (     30.01.2007 N 10627/06). ,        ,           ()   ()   .


,  ,   ?

----------

> ?


,   ,    .

----------


## irina00

)    -              ,  , ,  ,  ""  .        .

----------

> )


  .

----------


## irina00

> .


  :Big Grin:   :Wink:

----------

> ,
>     . : .        .      .
>         . 
>      ,             1200 .     .
>    ,  ?


1200 .   ,      .   -    ?

----------

> )    -              ,  , ,  ,  ""  .        .


      ,     ,       ,     ,   .           ,   .              , ?

----------


## irina00

> ,     ,       ,     ,   .           ,   .              , ?


     ,     ,     .    ,     -  ,   ???
   ,   1200 .    ,     -      ,     ?
,   ,     ,      ( ),  ,     ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## irina00

-      .

----------


## Andyko



----------


## irina00

?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Andyko

,

----------


## irina00

( ).   ,    ""   10   (    ).   ?..
  -     ?      =  ,    (    ).

----------


## Andyko



----------


## irina00

,    ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## irina00

,       (    . )     ( , ,  )?
     .   - ,             /     ???

----------


## Andyko

,

----------


## irina00

?

----------


## Andyko

-

----------


## irina00

-  ,  -  ,   .  ?

Andyko,   "-" -  :Smilie: ) ( !)
    ?   ,   .

----------


## Andyko

> -  ,  -  ,   .  ?


  :Big Grin: 
 - ,  - 



> ?

----------


## irina00

,    ,    ,   !     ""  ,  ""  :Embarrassment: 




> -


   ???
. 632.    (  )                             .

----------


## Andyko

635

----------


## irina00

,          .   ? (      )

----------


## Andyko



----------


## 34

> 635


        /.
 ,   ,  ,   .      .

----------

,     ?   ..   ,   ?

----------


## 34

> ,     ?   ..   ,   ?


   ,       .           .       ,  .

----------

,   ,  !!
   (6%).    : 2 ,       /   .          .    :
1)        ( ..     );
     ,      (, /, , )     .
           ,       ,   / .    .
2)    .
  :                    ,          (   ,      2000   );
 :   15000     ?
            06.08.10  2538-19.
    -   .
       ,      . . .    , ..   .
   ?

----------


## 34

1. .        .
2.      .

----------

> .


       .

----------

! 
       .         ,    /  ,        (-  10000 .)         /  .  (-  1000 .),     1000 . .   .                 .
 ,     2     - .
    (    ,   ?):
1)     
2)       (  );
3)               
 ?
    "  "  "  "  ?

----------

> /  .  (-  1000 .),     1000 . .   .


 ?        ,                 .

----------


## SlavaSlavina

.
     .      10000.      ,   .


  ,     ,   ,     .

    ? 
  ,      ,  + ,               ?     .

  ?

----------


## mikenet2000

!    ,   ,     ,     ...  :Frown: 
:   15     .  ,  -    ,   -                  (      ).    ,  **             ,      .   4    ,   1 .      ? !

----------


## lara_59

.       .         .        .  ?  ,       - .

----------


## Sunnyyyyyy

,

----------


## tv06

> .       .         .        .  ?  ,       - .


        ? 

    ,    ,    -    ,      .

      ,  2011         ... (   2007 )     .

----------

!!!
    :
        \.  !!!      .   :
 ,      \       5000.?   ,    ,  .     (,   ..)           (   ?)???
, !!!

----------


## lara_59

,     -   .    , ,  .    ,  ,  .

----------

!!! , ,         \       5000.?   ,    ,  .     (,   ..)           (   ?)???
 !   :Smilie:

----------


## tv06

- 

          :    .
                  ,             (. 632  ).               ,           (. 634  ).    ,  ,     (. 637  ).
           ,        (. 636  ).
                (  ),         (       ),        (. . 644 - 646  ).           ,       .
          (   ),    .
 ,   :
-    :    ( )    ;
-      .......


        ,          ,         .         ,        (,  ,   ,        ,      ).
             ,          .          .
          ,     ,   . 10 . 1 . 264  .
                  ,     ,     (. . 1  2 . 260  ).
              . 263  .                ,          .       ,    ,         ,          (. . 2  3 . 263  ).
               (. 11 . 1 . 264  ).
     ,    , -,    ,              (    06.12.2010 N 03-04-06/3-290   16.08.2010 N 03-04-05/3-462).       (    01.11.2010 N -37-3/14584@,  30.04.2009 N 3-5-03/455@     .   25.08.2009 N 16-15/088481).
      ,         ,    ,    ,       .    .         ,     ,   ,            . . 214.1, 227  228  .   . 4 . 228    ,   ,         ,   . ,       ,     ,     .
      ,      (  -   20.08.2010 N 27-25154/2009,  10.09.2009 N 04-5077/2009(13200-03-46),     30.11.2010 N -40/14545-10   23.12.2009 N -40/13467-09),       (     22.09.2010 N 09-7389/10-2   -   10.07.2008 N 56-4753/2007).
  ,                   .        ,          -   (. 4 . 226  ).      :            (. 1 . 230  ),                 N 2- (. 2 . 230  ).

----------

!!!       :



> \       5000.?


  ,        - ,      ...       ,   - ???

----------


## tv06

""        ,   ,    ... ?

  ,    ,    ,        . 
        ? 5000  -....

----------


## Nephila

...   5000    ,    3000

----------

,      ,  "",  /       ...  ""                :yes:   ,        5000,   ...

----------


## tv06

(  )   .

----------


## tv06

> ...   5000    ,    3000


    ,     ,    1000   2   ( ),

----------


## Nephila



----------

!!!  ,         ,       ,    Ѩ???     ...  :yes:

----------

:Smilie:

----------


## vin1980

:Smilie:      ,          .           (  )           .      ,  .        ,         .  ?                 .   !

----------


## Andyko

;
      ;

----------


## vin1980

.

----------


## ZZZhanna

,            ,           .
  ,   .    ,    20  .  100.
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...E8%EF%E0%E6%E0
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...E8%EF%E0%E6%E0
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...E8%EF%E0%E6%E0
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...E8%EF%E0%E6%E0

----------


## vin1980

[QUOTE=ZZZhanna;53730403],            ,           .
  ,   .    ,    20  .  100.
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...E8%EF%E0%E6%E0
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...E8%EF%E0%E6%E0
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...E8%EF%E0%E6%E0
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...E8%EF%E0%E6%E0[/Q



.           .         .      ,     !!!

----------


## Hausger

*vin1980*,     ?

----------


## vin1980

=  ,    .       ,  .      .        -   .       .              -     ?           3 (             )?
  -             ,       .          .

             .        .??????

----------


## .

> 


    .    -   ,       .       ,   ,   ,  ,    ,    .       .
  ,      .

----------


## vin1980

> .    -   ,       .       ,   ,   ,  ,    ,    .       .
>   ,      .





 !    !

----------


## vin1980

,     :Frown:   :Smilie: ))

1.         ,        ?
2.       -   "      .?
3.         1200 ,  6000    -   6000   , ?
4.      .           , ..           .      ,     ?
5.            .     ?   "  ......

----------


## Andyko

;
 ,

----------


## vin1980

:Frown:    .

----------


## Andyko

1. 
2.         -     __
3.      ;   ,      ,  ,    
4.   
5.   ,    ,

----------


## ZZZhanna

1. 
2.           ?
3. ,  , ,     ,      
4.  ,    ,       -  .
5.    -     . ???

----------


## vin1980

,  ?
1.     (         6000)
2.             
3.     1200 ,  5220 (6000- 780)
4.   780     


       ,         -

    :

-  ;

-  -  ;

-      ;

-    (    ).

       .  ,            .     ,   .      ,       -.        .

       -  .        ,   ,      .     .   -       ,      ,  ,   ,     )


  .                -     (   ,    )

----------


## ZZZhanna

> : ...
> -    (    ).


      ,            .
,    ,         .
      .    ,   .        .

----------


## vin1980

, .    ?
         .

----------


## Nephila

*vin1980*,   ...

----------


## Nephila

> ,  ?
> 1.     (         6000)
> 2.             
> 3.     1200 ,  5220 (6000- 780)
> 4.   780     
> 
> 
>        ,


 ** ,   ** 1200  ?! :Embarrassment:

----------

> , .    ?
>          .


    ,      !

----------


## Nephila

> ,      !


  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

> 


      ?

----------


## Nephila

!!!   !

----------


## vin1980

.   .
    ,           ,   ,  .  1200    ,  6000     ,    13%    .?

----------


## ZZZhanna

*vin1980*,          ?    -                .      -   ,      , .. .        .




> 13%


     .

----------


## vin1980

. 

     -   ,      , .. .        

                      .        ?????????

----------


## echinaceabel

> -                .


 -        (   -      -           ).

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


          .




> - ...


 ???

 635.         

1.                       ,   .             ,  .
2.                ,          ,           .
*    .*    ,      ,   ,     .

----------


## echinaceabel

,    .
. 632   -    (  )                           .
       -     (, ,    ). ,  ,           .., -  (   ).

----------

> ,    .


,       .   -  . .      .

----------


## sapfire

,     ,      ?       ,   ,  ,   ?

----------


## .

,        ?  ,

----------


## lara_59

.  ,    ,        .      (   )   .    :      ,    5 .         ?

----------

> ,    5 .


      ?       5      ?

----------


## lara_59

,          .          .    .  ,      .    - . ? 
  :            ?

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> ?


  5      .

----------


## lara_59

*ZloiBuhgalter*,   ,       .   -    ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

-           .

----------

> ,          .          .    .  ,      .    - . ?


.

----------

